# Does processor speed affects internet speed???



## tempesta (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi,
Can anyone here help me out with this question?
If a P4 2.4ghz compare to a p3 1ghz on a similiar internet connection speed, would the connection speed (downloading speed) be the same? 
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Geoff (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, the internet connection speed will be exactly the same.  The only thing that the P4 would help accelerate is loading and playing web pages with detailed flash animation.


----------



## tempesta (Mar 3, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];912916 said:
			
		

> Yes, the internet connection speed will be exactly the same.  The only thing that the P4 would help accelerate is loading and playing web pages with detailed flash animation.



Thanks alot dude...
thought of building a P3 decicated for downloading only. This is to reduce power comsumption. Understand that newer cpu (dual core, core 2 dual) uses much higher current.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 3, 2008)

tempesta said:


> Thanks alot dude...
> thought of building a P3 decicated for downloading only. This is to reduce power comsumption. Understand that newer cpu (dual core, core 2 dual) uses much higher current.


The Core 2 Duo's actually don't use much power compared to the previous Pentium 4's and Pentium D's.  The video card however does take up a lot of power.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Mar 3, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];912927 said:
			
		

> The Core 2 Duo's actually don't use much power compared to the previous Pentium 4's and Pentium D's.  The video card however does take up a lot of power.



Didn't he say P3, Not 4 or D? Or was it a typo? I think the older P3 would consume way less than any NetBurst or Core2 CPUs. *I think*.


----------



## apj101 (Mar 3, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];912927 said:
			
		

> The Core 2 Duo's actually don't use much power compared to the previous Pentium 4's and Pentium D's.  The video card however does take up a lot of power.



I *think* we was saying a p3. Now there were a lot of P3's arounds, so lets take a standard coppermine 370 socket. This would have a tdp of *looks it up* about  20w compare that with conroe cores which are circa 65w and something like a pentium D which was around 130W!
your right about the video card, but ceteris paribus the P3 has a lower consumption


----------



## Geoff (Mar 3, 2008)

I know he was saying P3, I was just giving an example of how the Core 2 Duo's use significantly less power then the previous P4, so newer doesn't mean more power (always).


----------

